# Bug out!!!!!!!!........



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Today we are bugging out! If you don't hear from me in three days it was a complete failure and we have died on a mountain top.


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

8thDayStranger said:


> Today we are bugging out! If you don't hear from me in three days it was a complete failure and we have died on a mountain top.


See you in three days. Take care.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Best wishes for three days' worth of learning and bonding! :beercheer:


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Looking forward to reading your "lessons learned"...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

PM me where you are going so if you die I can collect your equipment!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Good Luck man, hope you told some one where you were going.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

good luck!!!!!


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

3 days of peace!!! Enjoy!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

hiwall said:


> PM me where you are going so if you die I can collect your equipment!


Oh naw....I live closer to him, PM ME!!!!

Have fun and be careful. We are in for some possibly nasty weather Thursday, so watch them clouds and feel the air. Look forward to ya reporting back.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

8thDayStranger said:


> If you don't hear from me in three days it was a complete failure and we have died on a mountain top.


Now that doesn't sound very promising. I realize you haven't been here long but didn't you get anything from us? 

Enjoy your time away. :wave:


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Still alive!! Got pretty cold last night but it was bearable. Got up this morning and made my coffee. Hiked down to get cell reception and it looks like we got some rain moving in mid day so we may pack up early if it gets too bad. No sense in being miserable if we don't have to.

So far the trip is going great though. The misses made her first fire without matches or a lighter. Worked hard getting camp set up yesterday. Today we are exploring the mountain and looking for water. There's a creek that runs around the valley on the back side of camp but we didn't go down yesterday. I'm also practicing snares today. Had a squirrel taunting us about 7 last night. I saw him and got the 22 to take him out and he holed up in a tree for a while. By the time he came down it was too dark to get a shot. He ran around the back of the camp for an hour barking and stirring leaves. I hope he's as brave today.

This is camp this morning.









The misses has more pics on her phone so later ill put some more up.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds like a fun trip! Good thing about squirrels is their curiosity always gets the best of them and they'll come out to check on you...and that's when you get em


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

So unfortunately we called it early. It started raining and it looks like a long soaker so we are home now. Neither one of us liked the idea of packing wet gear of the mountain. It was a nice hike to the jeep when it was dry. Down the mountain on wet rocks in the rain with 50 lb pack sounded like a bad idea on a practice run.

We did hike down the back side of the mountain and found a spring very close by. Hiked down the creek and had a great time looking up plants in the plant guide. Circled the entire property. Next trip we explore the north side and the top of the south side. All in all it was great fun. Wish we'd had one more day though. It was nice to stretch out on the couch though. Forgot how much fun it was sleeping on a rock in 30 degree weather lol. We did have a mattress of leaves covered by a tarp but my back was aching coming down the mountain when we left.









This is the spring









And the creek we hiked


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, I'm glad you made it back safe. Sounds like a great place to bug out, too.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Very much awesome! what part of the country is that? I'm going to be doing a bugout here soon as well.. thanks for the inspiration! 

So in the first picture you posted... it looks like there's a tarp/tent thing near the fire, and then some sort of cabin/shed thing in the background. Where did you end up sleeping? I'd love to build a small cabin/shelter at my BOL! But alas.. the covenants do not permit such a structure for now.  Won't matter after the SHTF though!


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks beautiful. We did a one day trip- 1st of more. We sure did have some lessons learned. 
Took our 2 yr old with us too. That was exhausting! He had fun though.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh and I meant to ask- did y'all filter the creek water before drinking?


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

d_saum said:


> Very much awesome! what part of the country is that? I'm going to be doing a bugout here soon as well.. thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> So in the first picture you posted... it looks like there's a tarp/tent thing near the fire, and then some sort of cabin/shed thing in the background. Where did you end up sleeping? I'd love to build a small cabin/shelter at my BOL! But alas.. the covenants do not permit such a structure for now.  Won't matter after the SHTF though!


North Alabama. We slept in the tent. The shack is an old hunters cabin. The floor is all rotted, windows busted out, ceiling falling in. Not my number one pick for shelter when I have a perfectly good tent and rain tarp.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Aliaysonfire said:


> Oh and I meant to ask- did y'all filter the creek water before drinking?


Probably not the smartest thing but we drank a few sips from the spring. It was straight out of the mountain and probably Very clean. It's the feeder for the creek. No ill effects at all. The creek had game trails and pig ruts so no drinky straight from the creek.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

The misses lighting her first fire








Supper last night. Red beans and rice and rehydrated veggies








Basically what we hiked up to get to the camp. The whole side was like this


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Back side from the creek









The squirrel was taunting me big time








Checking out the spring


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

That's looks like my property! A spring runs right by my house and it's so cold-your teeth will crack. 

I actually just cleaned out all the brush around it yesterday.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

thats some beautiful property you have


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

MDsapper said:


> thats some beautiful property you have


Yes it is! What blessed people y'all are!!!

I am always worried that our water that we find along the trail is got some nasty in it... We used a kaytidyn filter- the hand pump one, and I drank close to a gallon and had no ill effects. It didn't taste great- but we added our drink mix and it was wonderful. Still didn't let our 2 yr old drink it though since we were field testing it. I'm still not going to let him drink from it until we've tested it more thoroughly.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

We carry life straws usually. On this trip I had a case of water with us. I drank from creeks and streams a million times growing up and never got sick. If this hadn't been coming right out of the mountain I wouldn't have dared. 

We decided to go out there at least one weekend a month and camp to stay in practice. Plus hiking up that mountain with 55 lb pack let me know exactly how out of shape I am. The misses too. Gotta be in shape for sure.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Yep. Thats N Bama topography all right. Sounds like yall had some fun. Right now im eyeballin a possible BOL site in the Mobile Delta. Nothin but snakes, lakes, wild hogs, and wild ppl. Been ppl lost forever in there. My kinda place.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice place. Good yall practice. One a the thins we do is take a notebook long. Make notes on what we fergot, what problems we had an so forth. Easier then tryin ta remember all a it.

Also thin it be great yer wife wan'ts ta learn. Tell her good job.


----------



## BrianAz (Oct 2, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Nice place. Good yall practice. One a the thins we do is take a notebook long. Make notes on what we fergot, what problems we had an so forth. Easier then tryin ta remember all a it.
> 
> Also thin it be great yer wife wan'ts ta learn. Tell her good job.


Yep. We make a list also. One right before we head back out so the issues are fresh in our minds, and one a few days later once our minds have had time to mull things over.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

We did the list thing too. Forgot to write one issue of the list down though! Darn!!


----------

